# duck/fishing boat



## Jake62 (Jan 31, 2012)

having a hard time figuring out what boat im gonna go with. debating on grizzly 1754, lowe 1650, and seaark 1652 tunnel. im gonna run a 48 johnson 2 stroke. and also will be adding a center console. what are yalls thoughts and opinions?


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Jan 31, 2012)

1754 will be you best bet if you're adding a center console. plus be the best for fishing stability and windy days fishing in the spring.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Feb 1, 2012)

You can get the Grizzly with a factory center console.


----------



## Jake62 (Feb 1, 2012)

on the internet catalog it dont give the center console option on the 1754 but maybe i can buy one. if nothing else i work in a fab shop i could build one. but i was looking into the tunnel hulls and i think i would rather have a bigger boat vs. running shallower. thanks for everyones opinion. im gonna wait a while before i get one that way i dont rush into getting something ill regret.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 2, 2012)

Jake62 said:


> on the internet catalog it dont give the center console option on the 1754 but maybe i can buy one. if nothing else i work in a fab shop i could build one. but i was looking into the tunnel hulls and i think i would rather have a bigger boat vs. running shallower. thanks for everyones opinion. im gonna wait a while before i get one that way i dont rush into getting something ill regret.



The bigger the boat the shallower its gona draft.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 2, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> The bigger the boat the shallower its gona draft.



^^this.  Especially with a hunting load.  More surface area.


----------



## Jake62 (Feb 5, 2012)

so would a 1754 non tunnel run as shallow as a 1652 tunnel?


----------



## rockwalker (Feb 5, 2012)

FYI Back woods landing has any all furniture for your boat you may ever need. 

center consoles, side consoles, gun boxes, dry storage anything really. If you dont see it on their site call and ask.


----------



## Jaker (Feb 6, 2012)

Jake62 said:


> so would a 1754 non tunnel run as shallow as a 1652 tunnel?



yes more than likely it would.


----------



## GunDog (Feb 7, 2012)

Jake we have the SeaArk 1652 DuckHawk and love it. The 25hp yamaha will push it 25 to 30mph depending on the load.


----------



## bwood2006 (Feb 8, 2012)

Jaker said:


> yes more than likely it would.


 
A tunnel hull has nothing to do with the the boat running shallower. The tunnel lets the motor run shallower by keeping it closer or flush with the bottom of the boat giving the water intakes on the motor clean water.  It works with prop driven motors, but really works the best with jet drives.  Thats why most prop driven tunnel hull boats have jack plates on them.


----------



## caver101 (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't think there is a perfect duck/fishing combo boat, but the 1754 is a really good compromise. I would go with the tunnel hull, float pods and elec jack plate.

I am running a 1860cc, 1648sc and 1436 tiller and am still not happy, lol.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 9, 2012)

Jake62 said:


> so would a 1754 non tunnel run as shallow as a 1652 tunnel?



It would run shallower.  You have two more inches of width, and 12 more inches of length  and on the 16 you have to allow for the lost displacement of the tunnel area.  Its simple math, how many square inches of flat bottom equals x number of inches of displacement.   

I can float right over rocks on the flint in a 2072 where a 1744 will get hung up every time.


----------



## LipRip'r (Feb 9, 2012)

Jake62 said:


> having a hard time figuring out what boat im gonna go with. debating on grizzly 1754, lowe 1650, and seaark 1652 tunnel. im gonna run a 48 johnson 2 stroke. and also will be adding a center console. what are yalls thoughts and opinions?



None of the above.  2072 sea ark tunnel w/ factory mossy oak & CC. I'd go w/ at least a 90hp though...can fish or hunt in places those others can't


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 10, 2012)

Where I hunt I dont need a tunnel drive. My 1754 works well in the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Jaker (Feb 15, 2012)

bwood2006 said:


> A tunnel hull has nothing to do with the the boat running shallower. The tunnel lets the motor run shallower by keeping it closer or flush with the bottom of the boat giving the water intakes on the motor clean water.  It works with prop driven motors, but really works the best with jet drives.  Thats why most prop driven tunnel hull boats have jack plates on them.



a tunnel hull has a lot to do with the boat "running" shallower. He said running, not floating. If you wanna talk about floating then yes, the bigger/lighter the better. If you wanna compare which will let him run his motor the shallowest, then my opinion they are about equal. The bigger boat sits a little higher, the smaller boat has the tunnel. If you really wanna get down to it, I have a 20'x50" riveted tracker jon, that has a 20'hp honda 4 stroke, is slow as bejesus, and will run as shallow as a lot of mud motors.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 15, 2012)

There may not be the perfect boat for duck hunting and fishing but a big tunnel hull with a hydraulic jack plate comes pretty dang close. 

Jake you are a river runner and getting a standard boat/motor will cost you sooner or later. 

Here is a pic of my tunnel that show what positive displacement is all about. As you can see the boat drafts very little water even with the big 60 four stroke. The motor takes little more water than enough to provide cooling. It is a common misconception that smaller boats can get you into shallower water. 

A couple more shots show the versatility of the rig. We hunt and fish 12 months out of the year. From ducks to red snapper in the gulf. This rig is an 17/60. I would get an even bigger one if I had it to do over again. In my opinion, the bigger the better when it comes to a versatile boat.


----------



## bwood2006 (Feb 15, 2012)

Jaker said:


> a tunnel hull has a lot to do with the boat "running" shallower. He said running, not floating. If you wanna talk about floating then yes, the bigger/lighter the better. If you wanna compare which will let him run his motor the shallowest, then my opinion they are about equal. The bigger boat sits a little higher, the smaller boat has the tunnel. If you really wanna get down to it, I have a 20'x50" riveted tracker jon, that has a 20'hp honda 4 stroke, is slow as bejesus, and will run as shallow as a lot of mud motors.



What I'm saying is without a jack plate the a boat with a tunnel hull on wont run any shallower unless the transom is built up.  The only thing the tunnel is there for is to supply water to a motor that is running way higher than normal.  And as far as mudboats go they don't actually run shallow you can just run them through the mud etc. hence the name "mud motor".  I have a pro drive so I should know.  Try running up a shallow river with rocks in it. The mud motor won't make it too far, trust me I know.  My dad has been messing with jet drives and river fishing since the mid 80's and has two now both with a tunnel hulls.  The mud boat won't run anywhere even close to as shallow  as either one.  Your 20x50 duck boat might draft shallower than a narrow one but but you still have all that motor in the water.  Without doubt the narrower of two boats with a tunnel this guy is talking about will "run" shallower than the wider one without a tunnel.  Just ask anyone that runs tunnel hull boats they'll tell you!


----------



## Jake62 (Feb 16, 2012)

thanks yall for your opinions. ive decided im goin with the tunnel...if i dont then i will regret it. and jerry that is a jam up boat. thats is almost exactly what i want. i just need one a little smaller because all i have is a 48 johnson. ill probably put my console a little further back. but maybe not. you need to take me for a ride in it sometime this summer.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 16, 2012)

Yep, let's go. That forward console is very nice when running through those Ocmulgee rocks and it really helps to balance the rediculous load I run in that thing.


----------



## stick_slinger (Feb 18, 2012)

^Wow, where do you sit? Lol.

CJ


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Feb 18, 2012)

^^^ I know thats right... love the paint though...


----------



## Jake62 (Feb 18, 2012)

wow! i dont have to worry about hauling that much i dont have that kind of $ lol. but maybe i will go with the console up front i got a year to ponder on it.


----------



## mk00897 (Apr 2, 2012)

Jerry, what kind of boat is that?


----------



## chet1725 (Apr 3, 2012)

Here's something I didn't consider when I bought my boat.
Changing motors later is a possibility. If you buy a heavy mud motor (like I did) you will be wanting all the displacement you can afford.


----------

